# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > حرفه ای: بررسی فرآیند دریافت IP از DHCP به کمک Wireshark

## twinkle

*

بررسی فرآیند دریافت* *IP** از* *DHCP** به کمک* *Wireshark


*
 00.png

 سلام به همه شما همراهان همیشگی هیوا در این آموزش از سری آموزش های Wireshark می پردازیم به فرآیند پیکربندی خودکار تنظیمات IP توسط DHCP و می خواهیم بررسی کنیم چطوری DHCP تنظیمات کلاینت هایش را پیکربندی می کند.

 *شرح داستان:

*
 می دانیم که تنظیمات IP به 2 صورت انجام می شود:

دستی یا Manual یا Staticخودکار یا Automatic
برای پیکربندی تنظیمات IP در ویندوز، وارد بخش Network and Sharing Center می شویم و مسیر زیر را طی می کنیم:


 Analyze-DHCP-Request-using-Wireshark-01.png

 در تصویر بالا می بینید که تنظیمات IP به صورت دستی انجام شده. این تنظیمات شامل:

 IP کلاینت، Subnet mask، Gateway و DNS است. حداقل تنظیماتی که باید انجام شود شامل IP Address و Subnet mask است و سایر موارد می تواند تنظیم نشود. در صورتی که گزینه Obtain an IP address automatically را انتخاب کنیم، این تنظیمات IP به صورت خودکار انجام خواهد شد. اما چه روالی طی می شود تا این تنظیمات صورت بگیرد؟ *

فرآیند پیکربندی تنظیمات* *IP** توسط* *DHCP*
 
هنگامی که کلاینتی به شبکه دارای DHCP متصل می شود، گفت و شنود زیر اتفاق می افتد:

 *کلاینت: سلام، تو این شبکه کسی هست که به من* *IP** بده؟* *DHCP**: علیک سلام، آره. نظرت در مورد این* *IP** چیه؟

*
 *کلاینت: خیلی خوبه، همینو می خوام.* *DHCP**: مبارکت باشه. ان شالله تو شادی ها استفاده کنی. اینم شرایط گارانتیش و خدمات پس از اجاره!

*
 و بدین ترتیب کلاینت از DHCP یک IP می گیرد به همراه مخلفاتش!


 Analyze-DHCP-Request-using-Wireshark-02.png

 
خب این گفتگوی بین کلاینت و DHCP، بخش تئوری ماجرا بود. اما در این گفتگویی که بین DHCP و کلاینت اتفاق افتاد چندین سوال پیش می آید:

 1-       آیا واقعا ابتدا کلاینت شروع کننده بحث است؟ من همیشه فکر می کردم که ابتدا DHCP به کلاینت پیشنهاد می دهد! 2-      کلاینت قبل از اینکه DHCP به او IP بدهد، هیچ IP ای ندارد. بنابراین چطوری بدون داشتن IP با DHCP گفتگو می کند؟ 
با توجه به ابهامات بالا این فرضیه مطرح می شود:

 این داستان تئوری ای که مطرح شد، فریبی بیش نیست و کلاینت شروع کننده بحث نیست و ابتدا DHCP شروع کننده بحث است و در طی یک پیشنهاد به کلاینت IP می دهد. و یا تئوری مطرح شده حقیقت دارد و این کلاینت است که شروع کننده بحث است.

 *فرض خلف: فرض کنیم* *DHCP** شروع کننده بحث است و او در ابتدا با کلاینت گفتگو می کند!* *سوال:* *DHCP** از کجا می فهمد که الان یک کلاینتی به شبکه وصل شده است و* *IP** ندارد؟* *پاسخ:* *DHCP** نمی تواند بفهمد. بنابراین فرض خلف باطل و حکم مساله برقرار است!

*
 خب برای بررسی دقیق و عملی گفتگوی کلاینت و DHCP و رصد کردن فرآیند دریافت IP از DHCP، لازم است که تفعُلی بزنیم به Wireshark. *
بررسی فرآیند دریافت* *IP** از* *DHCP** به کمک* *Wireshark*
 *
گام نخست:* قبل از شروع، تنظیمات IP را به صورت Manual تنظیم می کنیم. تا بعدا بتوانیم آن را بر روی Automatic بگذاریم.


 Analyze-DHCP-Request-using-Wireshark-03.png


 *
گام دوم:* برنامه Wireshark را اجرا کنید و کارت شبکه ای که IP آن را Static کردید، انتخاب کنید تا Packet های آن توسط وایرشارک Capture شود.


 Analyze-DHCP-Request-using-Wireshark-04.png

 *
گام سوم:* دوباره به تنظیمات کارت شبکه خود برگردید و تنظیمات IP را در حالت Automatic قرار دهید.


 Analyze-DHCP-Request-using-Wireshark-05.png

 *

گام چهارم:* به وایرشارک برگردید و بر روی دکمه Stop کلیک کنید تا دیگر Packet ای ضبط نشود.
 *گام پنجم:* در Packet های Capture شده به دنبال بسته هایی با پروتکل DHCP بگردید.

منبع : سایت هیوا شبکه

----------

